
How to Recognize Article URLs from Regular Sites - massanishi
https://medium.com/@Massanishi/how-kaffae-extension-recognizes-and-tracks-articles-2f477092b9d1
======
massanishi
Summary:

\- Defining what constitutes an article is hard.

\- Today, many article URLs follow similar structures thanks to Wordpress.

\- A simple url check is usually sufficient to distinguish forum and Q&A sites
even though they can be textual sites.

\- Article content should contain title, paragraphs, author, published date in
meta tag/html.

